# Power output of Model 3 motors



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

Has anyone seen, read, heard, what the power output of the model 3 motor is? Watts, Amps, HP?

Thanks


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

More Amps said:


> Has anyone seen, read, heard, what the power output of the model 3 motor is? Watts, Amps, HP?
> 
> Thanks


That information hasn't been disclosed yet.

The only performance numbers we've seen are 0-60 times (5.6 and 5.1) and top speeds (130 and 140).


----------



## reagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Motortrend is estimating:
*MOTORS AC induction, 235-hp/317-ft-lb rear (MT est)*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

reagle said:


> Motortrend is estimating:
> *MOTORS AC induction, 235-hp/317-ft-lb rear (MT est)*


That seems low given the performance numbers and weight of the vehicle.


----------



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

So if my math is correct that would be 175,310 watts. Assuming a 230 volt motor would give us 762 Amps. EE was definitely not my forte.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Everyone is going to start calculating if the Model 3 Dual Motor Performance Edition with Ludicrous will be competitive with Model S. Lighter car, not THAT much smaller a batter, a couple of shared-with-Semi motors, who knows?...


----------

